# Cherry Shrimp & CO2



## skeletonw00t (12 Apr 2012)

Hi all,

I have a strange problem. In my tank whenever I try and introduce cherry shrimp they all seem to dissapear/die..

Ive never had this problem before and i am at a loss as to what it could be. My tank is fully mature & specs are as follows:

130litre
1500ltrhr filter
T8 x2 6 hours a day
Allinone fert dosing daily
Co2 injected directly into filter

My DC is this colour:





It is this colour all of the time (no solonoid). Do you think it is too yellow and that the shrimp are sensitive to it?

My fish seem ok though...


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

are you getting the shrimp from the same place?? Bad batch??


----------



## skeletonw00t (12 Apr 2012)

No different places - they are all healthy shrimp. Don't know if that image is showing but my DC is bordering on yellow.
I only have 1 bps as well.

Have turned it down this morning to around 0.7bps


----------



## Radik (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

So I assume tank is well cycled then introduce them slowly over 5-6 hours with drip method and when your co2 is off. They will have no issue with co2. We could almost gas fish but never cherry shrimp. They will adapt to new co2 levels thereafter. You can also have same chemical residue in your tank killing them, from some plants or maybe you been spraying something in your home.


----------



## skeletonw00t (12 Apr 2012)

Thats what I don't get - theres nothing "new" in the tank that could be killing them. They just seem to dissapear :/


----------



## AAB (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

I must have put about 60 rcs (4 different batches from different buyers) in my 60L over the last couple of months and don't understand where they have all disappeared to? I can only see few sometimes mostly after the light is out, so I know they (at least the few that I spot) are in there, but don't normally tend to come out when the light is on.  I hardly ever find any dead bodies either so I don't think they have died, just a bit shy maybe.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

They are masters of disguise, so could just be hiding.... unlikely that you would never see any though. In open top tanks they can climb out if they dont like their home. Check behind your tank and on the floor for jumpers just incase this is where they are going. At least then you can eliminate this as a theory.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## greenink (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

My cherry shrimp are fine with much yellower DC than that - they seem less sensitive than fish and Amano shrimp to CO2.





(Plant label in there to get the white balance right - so this DC picture is pretty accurate colour rendition)


----------



## skeletonw00t (12 Apr 2012)

Ok so i know its not CO2 ... Really dont know where they are. Yesterday i put 30 in and observed them all for a few hours. Now today i can see maybe 3? But no dead bodies.
The only fish i have in there are cardinal tetras & a guppy & 4 ottos.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

if they are big cardinals and little shrimp.... yummy snack!


----------



## Radik (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

cardinals are nono  get some small microrasboras instead.


----------



## greenink (13 Apr 2012)

Mine are in with gouramis, never mind tetras, and do fine. Mark Evans has also got then breeding like rabbits (or should that be shrimp?) in a tank with gouramis and tetras. Think ok if they've got places to hide and get jiggy.


----------



## Radik (13 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

If he puts juveniles inside they have little chance. If he has little hiding space they have little chance. Mark's scape was super dense they had some chance.

I would say once they discover this food it is over. Like my green neons discovered HC cuba as tasty salad it was over.


----------



## JenCliBee (13 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

Completely agree with Radik, i had to remove my albino black neons due to them attacking full grown cherries never mind small juvenile ones.... once i removed them and a single guppy, the population grew 10 fold.... in one of my tanks i currently have 400+, yet at any one time i would probably only see 40-50 and the tank isn't even that densely planted, the only time i see the mass amounts is at lower water level during a change.

I personally would remove the tetra's and maybe the guppy (i also observed him chasing and eating smaller shrimp) and see if that makes any difference  .


----------



## skeletonw00t (15 Apr 2012)

Well i've noticed wierd behaviour of my shrimp - floating about and upside down sometimes... I really think its co2.

Can't see what else would be in my water column that could cause this.


----------



## basil (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

Co2 and shrimp is not good. Lots of people will jump in now and tell you that they keep shrimp and dose co2 without any problems, but I can guarantee you that its an accident waiting to happen.

I have shrimp in 4 tanks at home. Only one of those has fish, a 15l nano in my sons room. He has a few guppies in there and about 15 shrimp. Hardly EVER see the shrimp and I'm convinced that the shrimp simply feel threatened and are hiding out. My tanks without fish have the shrimp on view all the time.....again i just think they are happy shrimp and dont feel threatened.


----------



## Radik (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

Accidents do happen but they can withstand more than fish I witnessed by my own eyes. (not happened to me ever I am speaking what I've seen in another member tank) At least when comes to cherries. 

I have 5 shrimp tanks and in all 5 is CO2 never ever killed anything with Co2. Co2 lethality It is over rated. Anybody  afraid go low tech on any tank where you keep fish or shrimp. 

Floating upside down is poisinning behaviour. Could be something leaching in to water or you sprayed something toxic in house or from tap or something died in tank and released ammonia etc.


----------



## AAB (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*



			
				AAB said:
			
		

> I must have put about 60 rcs (4 different batches from different buyers) in my 60L over the last couple of months and don't understand where they have all disappeared to? I can only see few sometimes mostly after the light is out, so I know they (at least the few that I spot) are in there, but don't normally tend to come out when the light is on.  I hardly ever find any dead bodies either so I don't think they have died, just a bit shy maybe.



Well, following some very useful advice on this excellent forum, couple of days ago I got rid of my 3 adult female guppys and about 60+ frys.  And to my surprice within couple of hours loads of rcs came out of hiding. Today I also sold my beautiful shoal of cardinal tetras because I have seen them harrasing my shrimps few times. I am now left with just 5 males guppys which I also intend to remove soon.  I have bought some lovely crystal shrimps and am hoping that they and my rcs will now feel more happy/secure and give me some little shrimplets soon.  I will keep you all posted on the progress.


----------



## basil (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Cherry Shrimp & CO2*

A happy ending and very glad to hear that the shrimp are the victors!! 

You'll be glad you did it though, shrimp are fascinating little dudes and you'll soon have shrimp fever, and many low tech shrimp / moss tanks dotted around the house!!

Enjoy


----------

